
Ask HN: How do you documenting/visualising a microservices architecture? - kostarelo
I was wondering how do people documenting or visualising a microservices architecture. Do you use a particular tool? If you do versioning, how do you keep compatibility notes? Something else you are using?
======
simple10
Cloudcraft has some pretty output for diagrams.

[https://cloudcraft.co/](https://cloudcraft.co/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722942)

------
kapad
Caution: You may find this irrelevant: When I was working at Amazon, I had
attended a tech talk in which the speakers discussed about how they had tried
to build a tool to visualize service dependencies within Amazon (It was a fun
side project for them). The issue they faced was that there were just too many
services and an attempt to display all the services, even on a large monitor
just resulted in a large black mass (or white mass on a black background,
don't really remember) that conveyed zero useful information.

~~~
kostarelo
Check this [https://cloudcraft.co/](https://cloudcraft.co/)

------
edoceo
I've tried this one once or twice:
[https://jujucharms.com/](https://jujucharms.com/)

------
tylerFowler
I use Terraform, which allows me to visualize my infrastructure as it stands.
Though I must admit it's not too pretty.

